# 05 M6 Dyno



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

Finally got the Dyno done arty:


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice numbers. How many miles on your 05? You are making around 10hp more than i am and i'm stock. LPE here i come!


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

just a bit over 10k. Pretty happy with the LPE, easy install and looks good.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice numbers for basically being stock. I also have the LPE CIA, LT and a tune and dyno'd @ 365 / 368. I will post my new dyno sheet as soon as it comes back from the Cam / Blower install. Should be the first part of next week so they tell me.

arty:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

05Goat, that icon cracks me up.
I'm anxious to see the dyno numbers you put out, that's the same route I'll be going sometime this summer.


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

LOL, I agree with baron.. your avatar/icon is funny as hell. Please do post your dyno numbers when you get them, they should be pretty sick! 
Thanks for the feedback guys, :cheers


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

This being my favorite Forum you guys will be the first to see the numbers.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Where did ya have it done? You gotta hook me up, being from KS and all.


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

> Where did ya have it done? You gotta hook me up, being from KS and all.


Here is a couple of places around town..
http://www.gomcracing.com/
http://www.supertuneracing.com/

We went to Supertune, as it was a scheduled Dyno Day so we were able to get in 3 runs for $45, $55 with A/F. Cool place, wish they tuned GM cars...


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks Capo! I'll check them out. Looks like I need to make a road trip to Op...


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

There is an event out at KCIR this Saturday 3/11. Starts at Noon I believe. Should be around 4 or 5 GTOs participating, possibly a few more. I hear one is attempting to break into the 10's...


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

> My 06 Black/Black m6 (sweet. ) is stock, I've only had it
> for two weeks, the power is great on this thing, the torque
> is in the 300+ range at very low rpm's, and mid to high
> 300's at rpm's between 2000-4000, so what exactly is the
> improvement here? (also I am kind of new to all this so take it easy on me.)


 Not really sure what your asking. :cool


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

Nevermind, everything is fine.:cheers


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

> Nevermind, everything is fine.


LOL, indeed. :cheers


----------

